# B&B/hotels in Maritimes



## Lester (Apr 6, 2010)

we are traveling to Nova Scotia, P.E.I. and New Brunswick in July.  Any recommendations of B&Bs and nice but inexpensive hotels?


----------



## bobk (Apr 6, 2010)

A few years back we stayed at beachfront cottages 9 on Grand Manan Island in New Brunswick( not a true b&b but has everything you need for cooking)..price was resonable then especially with the exchange at that time...exchange is pretty much par now.  We also spent time at Fundy National park in a cabin... that was very resonable.
On PEI we stayed at the Firedance country inn B&B; not the cheapest but was well worth whatever we payed...great breakfast and great people.


----------



## sullco (Apr 11, 2010)

*South Shore Nova Scotia*

Rent a cottage at White Point Beach Resort--one in the Estates, not on the ocean.  You'll get a real kitchen and a nice, cozy home just a few minutes from the ocean beach.  Because so much of the common area of the resort is ocean front, you probably won't miss it by staying in the wooded Estates area.  It's a family resort.


----------

